# Сайт > Главный раздел >  зеркальная плитка

## tagrojucalo3

Искал  где можно заказать зеркало в Москве , так как нужно было не стандартного размера.   21 век на дворе стал искать где можно заказать  в интернете, после поисков, в итоге остановился на сайте #zerkalavsem.  Почему ?  Прочитал много хороших отзывов . Большой стаж работы!   Позвонил. Обсудили дополнительные работы. Сделал заказ.  Быстро приступил и вауля, всё готово. Зеркало стоит у меня дома, всё отлично. По прошествии времени ничего не случилось, зеркало не потемнело.   А что ещё  надо ? Сразу видно работали настоящие специалисты. Так что рекомендую их! Если хотите заказать зеркало, попробуйте   по телефону (найдёте на сайте)  или оставить заявку по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

